# Roccat VS Cyborg RAT??



## bm23

Im deciding between 2 mice, the Roccat Kone and the Cyborg RAT 5. Currently, i can find no review for the RAT 5 as it's only been out for a month, and considering how low profile it is, im not very surprised. So, have anyone try out either of these mice?


----------



## funkysnair

lol the rat mouse looks like one of them vehicles from the aliens films hahahaha


----------



## bm23

Yeah, thats what got my attention in the first place. It's like a michael bay mouse, you'd expect to find the decepticon logo somewhere


----------



## mx344

I would go for the Roccat Kone, the other mouse beats it in style, but i seriously doubt it beats the roccat in comfort.


----------



## rwm19

either it cleans itself or your gonna need a large supply of q tips.. kone looks dope tho


----------



## bm23

rwm19 said:


> either it cleans itself or your gonna need a large supply of q tips.. kone looks dope tho



yeah, that points really bother me. so after much deliberation, i've just ordered my Kone. should be arriving in 2-3 days. cant wait


----------



## tlarkin

funkysnair said:


> lol the rat mouse looks like one of them vehicles from the aliens films hahahaha



Somebody wake up Hicks!


----------



## mep916

For what it's worth, maximum PC gave the RAT 7 a 10/10 kick ass review. I don't know the major differences between the 5 and 7. Here's their review of the 7 anyway...

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/worldexclusive_review_rat7_best_gaming_mouse_ever_0


----------



## tlarkin

mep916 said:


> For what it's worth, maximum PC gave the RAT 7 a 10/10 kick ass review. I don't know the major differences between the 5 and 7. Here's their review of the 7 anyway...
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/worldexclusive_review_rat7_best_gaming_mouse_ever_0



Maximum PC is a joke.  I used to read their magazine back when it was called Boot! and they didn't hand out perfect 10s all the time.   I lost all respect for them when they gave Windows XP a perfect 10.   How can you give any OS a perfect score?  No OS is even near to perfect.

I wouldn't trust their reviews with my worst enemy's life.   All they do is market products, not review them.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## bm23

mep916 said:


> For what it's worth, maximum PC gave the RAT 7 a 10/10 kick ass review. I don't know the major differences between the 5 and 7. Here's their review of the 7 anyway...
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/worldexclusive_review_rat7_best_gaming_mouse_ever_0



thanks. i've seen the rat 7 and was quite impressed though the price tag is a bit too high for me. besides, they dont sell the RAT series where i live so i would hv to import. the price of the mouse + shipping fee =


----------



## Darth Shadious

For those reading this now, I have the RAT 5 mouse and it is great! Awesome build quality, great custom fitting and settings, plus it looks like no other! Worth the money IMHO especially since good everyday mice go for $40+.


----------



## bm23

Darth Shadious said:


> For those reading this now, I have the RAT 5 mouse and it is great! Awesome build quality, great custom fitting and settings, plus it looks like no other! Worth the money IMHO especially since good everyday mice go for $40+.



actually, I may consider the RAT 5 again. The only shop that i know that sell non-razer/logitech gaming mouse doesnt have the Kone in stock and they may be getting the RAT series. im just gona wait and see which will be available first


----------



## Darth Shadious

the rat 5 is great, but the rat 7 is even better with fully customizable parts you can swap out and even better adjustments. That other curvy mouse looks very nice too, just not as cool looking as the RAT series.


----------



## bm23

Darth Shadious said:


> the rat 5 is great, but the rat 7 is even better with fully customizable parts you can swap out and even better adjustments. That other curvy mouse looks very nice too, just not as cool looking as the RAT series.



As expected, the RAT series will be available at the local shop later this week. Can you tell me more about the RAT 5, like if it has any problem or anything i should pay attention to? Im a bit torn between the RAT and the new Kone [+]. The price of the RAT series sold at my local shop is more than that of Amazon's, shipping included


----------

